# Race @ Al's Jungle Park 1/22/12



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We will be racing skinny and wide (Fray style w/slip-ons) Tjet classes and Magna tractions. Open for practice @ 2PM. $6 gets you pop, pizza and all the pancake fun you can handle. :wave:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

The Lord willing and the weather cooperates I will be there for this race. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You'll make it here eventually. LOL Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I put it on the calander,will try and make it also. Pat


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Guess what Al I'm not going to make it. My PR person (Wife) just in formed me we have a birtday party for one of the grand kids. Sorry they got priority. I'll keep trying Timbo :hat:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We'll just have to have fun without you again. Keep trying.:tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Jungle, where we have fun and games, lol, Pizza and Pancakes, sounds like I need to bring my appetite. Will we be racing too? lol. Hope to be there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Definitely racing! Pancake motors, of course.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The roads are cleared and the track is ready to go. See you at 2PM today! 
Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great time!,Al is a great host Thanks again Al


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:wave: Thank You Al for the great time racing. The pizza was great, but I guess I didnt need to bring the syrup for the Pancakes:thumbsup:. Looking forward to racing again, great group of guys..


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty al for a good day of racin and the pizza. hope 2 do it again soom zoom we go


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank's Al, for the racing and pizza and for the car.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

You're always welcome, guys. 

13 racers took to the Jungle Park Raceway's 14-turn layout. Racing is becoming tighter as the level of competition is rising, resulting in closer finishes across the field. In the IROC class, Rick Brown drove a near-flawless cycle to finish with 36 laps. The next five racers all finished with 34 laps!
Next race at Brownie's on the 29th.








L-R Russ, Andrew, Rick, Jeff and Jake








Tech lineup for the Wide TJet class


----------

